# impossible de changer l'icone d'un dossier



## eman (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voulais changer l'icône de ma clé usb , alors j'ai copié coller une image pour voir ce que çà donnait. Mais comme elle me plaisait pas  j'ai voulu encore la changer mais là impossible. Il me copie systématiquement la première icône. Comment faire


----------



## Romain le Malin (21 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

parfois, il faut faire Pomme+C (c'est à dire "coller") deux fois de suite sur l'image de l'icone que tu veux remplacer !


----------



## eman (21 Janvier 2007)

Rien à faire mais çà ne marche pas ???



Romain le Malin a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> parfois, il faut faire Pomme+C (c'est à dire "coller") deux fois de suite sur l'image de l'icone que tu veux remplacer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2007)

Tu as essayé de faire um pomme I sur la clé et de cliquer sur la touche "supprimer" de ton clavier avant d'appliquer la nouvelle icône ?


----------



## eman (21 Janvier 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Tu as essayé de faire um pomme I sur la clé et de cliquer sur la touche "supprimer" de ton clavier avant d'appliquer la nouvelle icône ?



Oui mais cà ne marche toujours pas. Scrogneugneu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

